# Textdatei von URL auslesen und in Datei schreiben



## Anon01 (15. Okt 2009)

Hallo,

ich versuche verzweifelt, eine bestimmte URL (Textdatei) auszulesen und bei mir lokal in einer Datei zu speichern.
Leider bekomme ich immer

java.io.IOException: Premature EOF
	at sun.net.www.http.ChunkedInputStream.readAheadBlocking(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.http.ChunkedInputStream.readAhead(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.http.ChunkedInputStream.read(Unknown Source)
	at java.io.FilterInputStream.read(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection$HttpInputStream.read(Unknown Source)
	at sun.nio.cs.StreamDecoder.readBytes(Unknown Source)
	at sun.nio.cs.StreamDecoder.implRead(Unknown Source)
	at sun.nio.cs.StreamDecoder.read(Unknown Source)
	at java.io.InputStreamReader.read(Unknown Source)
	at java.io.BufferedReader.fill(Unknown Source)
	at java.io.BufferedReader.readLine(Unknown Source)
	at java.io.BufferedReader.readLine(Unknown Source)

Das tritt auch NUR bei dieser einen Textdatei auf. Versuche ich andere Datein, ist das auslesen kein Problem.
Folgende URL: http://www.cnb.cz/en/financial_mark...xchange_rate_fixing/daily.txt?date=11.09.2009

Ich hoffe, es kann mit jemand helfen. 
Noch folgender Code von mir:


```
try {						
		String contentType = urlconn.getContentType();
		log (contentType);		
			
		String zeile = br.readLine(); 
		    while (zeile != null) { 
			bw.write(zeile); 
			bw.newLine(); 
		        zeile = br.readLine(); 
		    } 	 
		br.close();
		bw.close();
		    
		} catch (Exception e) {			
			e.printStackTrace();				
		}	    
	    }
```

br ist mein BufferedReader.

Danke und viel Erfolg ;-)


----------



## Leroy42 (15. Okt 2009)

Anon01 hat gesagt.:


> java.io.IOException: Premature EOF
> at sun.net.www.http.ChunkedInputStream.readAheadBlocking(Unknown Source)



Wo kommen denn diese seltsamen Strings her? ???:L

Eine Fehlermeldung, die ein URL-Tag beinhaltet ist doch unmöglich! :noe:


----------



## Anon01 (15. Okt 2009)

So stehts in der Eclipse Console!


----------



## Leroy42 (15. Okt 2009)

Also da stehen wirklich die Zeichen: 

"j a v a . i o . I O E x c e p t i o n :   P r e m a t u r e   E O F 
	 a t  s u n . n e t . [ u r l ] w w w . 
h t t p . C h "... 

???:L


----------



## musiKk (15. Okt 2009)

Naja. Da wurde halt noch etwas per stdout ausgegeben und das hat sich in den Stacktrace gemischt, weil der über stderr kommt und ungepuffert ist. Das URL-Tag kam dann von der Forensoftware.


----------



## oldshoe (16. Okt 2009)

wie schauen denn dein br und die url aus?
es sollte in der art sein wie:

```
URL txtFileUrl = new URL("http://" + host + "/beispiel.txt");
// Open connection to beispiel file URL for reading.
BufferedReader reader = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(                  txtFileUrl.openStream()));
```

vielleicht probierst du statt bw.write lieber erstmal ein system.out. und schaust dir an was ausgegeben wird bzw. ob es mittendrin irgendwo scheitert


----------

